# Anyone covered their Dash in Ultrasuede?



## OTB Dub (Apr 25, 2003)

I know I have heard of it being done. I just want to know how you guys went about doing it. Was is hard to work with? How were the results? Thanks for the help.


----------



## OTB Dub (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Anyone covered their Dash in Ultrasuede? (OTB Dub)*

anyone...anyone...


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: Anyone covered their Dash in Ultrasuede? (OTB Dub)*

i am dieing to do the same thing... i wants to know!


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Anyone covered their Dash in Ultrasuede? (GotEuroCorrado)*

I dunno if it would make all the curves
I recall seeing sticking in the ones I have seen


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Anyone covered their Dash in Ultrasuede? (VReihenmotor6)*

I recently covered a friend's Corrado dash in Alcantara. What a pain. Obviously, the dash was out of the car. I had to do it in several panels that were sewn together in appropriate places. Still, it was very tough. You'll never get it done in a single piece, so plan on sewing.
Ultraseude is a little easier to work with than Alcantara. I just had the headliner in my Golf done in black Utrasuede after several marginal attempts at Alcantara. It looks cool







.
Later,
Bryan


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Anyone covered their Dash in Ultrasuede? (Bryan J)*

how much is this ultrasuede stuff? went to the website, looks cool


----------



## scirocco16v (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Anyone covered their Dash in Ultrasuede? (VW TANK)*

Ask 78 Turbolader (might be all 1 word) He did this on his rabbit.


----------

